# lolcow.email not providing any confirmation emails?



## Pickle Dick (Aug 19, 2021)

Earlier today, I notice that my account had been restricted from posting anywhere and some subforums disappeared. It turned out the lolcow.email Email I've been using got disconfirmed somehow. I tried getting a confirmation email resent and created another lolcow.email account, but I was just not able to use any Email account from lolcow.email.

For now, I'm stuck using my personal email. Is there something wrong with the lolcow.email service?


----------



## Null (Aug 19, 2021)

Check for kf@lolcow.us


----------



## NigKid (Aug 19, 2021)

Dude just get a burner mail from tutanota or something


----------



## GHTD (Aug 19, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Dude just get a burner mail from tutanota or something



ProtonMail is gay about verification now and I think Tutanota deletes accounts after a said period of inactivity. Not entirely sure though.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 19, 2021)

GHTD said:


> ProtonMail is gay about verification now and I think Tutanota deletes accounts after a said period of inactivity. Not entirely sure though.


I can assure you that tutanota is stellar for burners, as well as Yandex. Standard procedures apply


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Aug 19, 2021)

I use hotmail and outlook and neither of them are receiving emails from KF.  Tried Yandex and tuntanota but both needed 24-48 hours before I could receive anything.  Had to use a gmail account to finally re-activate my account here.


----------



## Mal0 (Aug 19, 2021)

Just had to do the same for my account using a burner Gmail address. I'm afraid to swap back to my main KF email since it's one of Josh's email services. I'll keep using the Gmail Burner for now. 

Also, proton mail was not receiving the email verification either, so far Gmail is the only confirmed one to work.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 19, 2021)

Null said:


> Check for kf@lolcow.us


Lolcow.email user, that does not work. Nothing shows up, spam or otherwise. Had to use a Gmail account as well for verification.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Aug 19, 2021)

Temporary workaround found by some friends was creating a cock.li account then using that to receive the confirmation email. You may need an invite from someone who already has one though.


----------



## Pyre (Aug 19, 2021)

I've had the same issue, also had to revert to a separate gmail account. It's a bizarre bug in the system. Only thing I can think of is the constant DDOS attack straining the hosting service and causing breaks in the other services aside from KF.


----------



## Null (Aug 20, 2021)

I'll check and see if my email service is blocking emails from the system when I get a chance, sorry


----------



## Null (Aug 20, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Dude just get a burner mail from tutanota or something


Do not use email accounts you do not keep access to. Use a password manager. If you lose your email account there's nothing I can do to help you.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 20, 2021)

Stuff like this really makes me reconsider using my animalfetishporn.us email for anything important.


----------



## tofu dog (Aug 20, 2021)

Had the same issue, but I did not have to make a new email, I just went to the account settings here on KF and resubmitted the same lolcow email as my new email and it sent the confirmation no problem


----------



## ddlloo (Aug 20, 2021)

tofu dog said:


> Had the same issue, but I did not have to make a new email, I just went to the account settings here on KF and resubmitted the same lolcow email as my new email and it sent the confirmation no problem


Tried that a few hours ago and it didn't work. Tried it again after seeing your post and the email arrived instantly. I assume Null found and fixed whatever that issue was.


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 20, 2021)

Mailfence is apparently blocking the confirmation emails, it wasn't as of a few months ago. I had to use a temp email. In the long term I'm going to switch to using AnonAddy or SimpleLogin. Just waiting on my new Tutanota throwaway to be approved...


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 20, 2021)

Null said:


> Do not use email accounts you do not keep access to. Use a password manager. If you lose your email account there's nothing I can do to help you.


Remember people: write down your passwords.


----------



## Pyre (Aug 22, 2021)

Mine's working now, excellent. I like my Lolcow email


----------



## chris driver (Aug 22, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> Just had to do the same for my account using a burner Gmail address. I'm afraid to swap back to my main KF email since it's one of Josh's email services. I'll keep using the Gmail Burner for now.
> 
> Also, proton mail was not receiving the email verification either, so far Gmail is the only confirmed one to work.


thank you, this actually worked.


----------



## Post Reply (Aug 23, 2021)

Using a SimpleLogin alias worked, if that interests anyone.


----------



## Dell Conagher (Aug 25, 2021)

my notafed@fbi.gov got its signup email right away


----------

